# Which Ovulation Tracker's Best? Clearblue, Ovusense or Ava? New To TTC & Over 40



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi FFs,

I get married next month and will be 42 a week after.
This will be my first time TTC so I have a lot of learning to do.

I understand ovulation is what I need to track but I don't know which to go with.

Please share your experiences.

Thanks.


----------



## dreadlockno1 (Jul 22, 2019)

We have bought Ava, twice, as the dog chewed up the first one!....arrghhh. The first one we completed 3 cycles with before the dog got hold of it. The second arrived a few days ago.

We chose it as it's the least invasive, just wear it at night and sync in the morning. We enjoy looking at the stats it gives and tracking quality of sleep etc. My partners cycles are a little irregular so its prediction is apparently not the best for that. So we manually observe the stats and make our own best estimates. There are discount codes around that you should easily be able to find that gave us £20 off so the unit cost £237 when including postage. The ava 2.0 model resells for £200+ on ebay, so if the dogs don't chew this one up we shouldn't lose too much money. Although as we do like it for tracking the parameters we might keep it for general well-being. You also use their cycle tracking app which is free to download, so if you were thinking about buying one, download the app now and start inputting the data you know manually. 

If this one also got destroyed we would buy another. We are not wealthy and the £237 outlay is a decent chunk of money to us....but we viewed it as worth it, especially as you can resell them for nearly the retail price. Even the old models that don't sync wirelessly go for £150+


----------



## dreadlockno1 (Jul 22, 2019)

We don't have any experience with the others though I'm afraid.


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks.
I shall take the plunge!


----------



## Qpmz (Apr 16, 2018)

I use the OneStep test strips from Amazon- they are cheap, portable and easy to use. I’m a similar age and I’d say to anyone 35+ who’s found a nice man, go for it now and don’t wait until you’re married. Wishing you good luck with everything.


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks so much. I just discovered them an it's in my Amazon basket. I shall also buy Ava.


----------

